# does anyone vacuum pack thier ammo supply



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought a home food vacum packaging machine.I got it so I could prep my food better for longer freezer and fridge life.I saw a tip about doing this with ammo and valuables.I live in a flood and hurricane prone area as alot of people do.I just got a 500 round lot for emergency supply.I vacum packed these with dessicant packets.By doing this it keeps me from digging into them as these are an emergency supply like any other home emergency kit item.My goal is to have 1000 rounds for each weapon along with emergency water,food,light and cooking items.I moved back to Tx right after the killer tornados leveled alot of Alabama.At least here you have better warning.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...I don't, but I have 25-year-old handloads that still work exactly as they're supposed to.
I've kept them in GI ammunition cans, in a non-operational refrigerator (for its insulation), and there's no deterioration.
As I use 'em up, they all go "BANG!"


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesting topic.
I guess WHO makes the ammo would make a difference.
I like the idea of keeping anything from exposure to the atmosphere and elements. It makes good sense.
On the other hand, think for a moment about the conditions that wartime has brought upon all the implements of destruction one would use.
Think about the South Pacific during WWII. Think about Vietnam, and the horrid conditions there, and the ammo that never failed while rain and mud soaked (yeah I know...AK47, not M-16), but it still worked.
If you're shrink wrapping the ammo, that's cool. But, perhaps it's not as necessary as you think. Ammo seems to be a fairly reliable part of the firearms package. It's the part that actually explodes. I worry more about gun malfunction than ammo malfunction. That's for sure.

These are only my thoughts and opinions. Nothing more. Nothing less. Your results may vary.

Cheers!


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

No,ammo failure is a reality.Whether it is penetrating oil or whatever.I live in a high humidity area.We are prone to floods and other natural disasters.I did this mainly to keep me out of my emergency stash.Having lived through major hurricanes I know looting and other criminal actions occur.I try to be prepared for the hurricane season.I bought the machine for everyday food storage and thought why not.I just want to be able to protect my property.


----------



## oldranger53 (Jun 10, 2012)

Back around, ummmm, 1990 or so I bought myself an M1 Garand at a Tulsa, OK gun show.
One of the guys I worked with at Zinc Corporation of America (Bartlesville, OK) was an FFL holder and got me a "deal" on some bulk 30-06 rounds.
About half of these rounds were AP, the other half FMJ.
I was dismayed at the range the first time I went out to shoot the rifle whenever there was a click rather than a bang.
It happened several times throughout the 1000 rounds or so that I bought for it.
To my knowledge and memory that was the only time in 50 years of firearms experience that I had ammo failure.
And so then, my thoughts are only born of what I've actually lived through.
If I had a shrink wrap machine, with access to the dessicant, I may just wrap up some rounds of my own. I've been thinking about this since reading the post yesterday morning. I don't know if I would or not. Since I don't have a machine like that it's a non issue for me personally.
I'm familiar with high humidity areas of the planet. Living is different in higher humidity. There's more things to deal with.
I've thought about moving back to the South several times since the early 1980's when I lived near Birmingham, AL - but the humidity in those parts is/was a major factor in deciding against it. 
Around these parts if the humidity gets above 50% I think it's high!

Oh, and about the bulk ammo "deal" I got for the Garand, I have not since attempted any ammo "deals" buying bulk stuff. It's too risky for my taste.

Cheers!


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Well the machine was here,the dessicant is what I had saved from packaging and the ammo is what I purchase locally.I get the same product but with an 8 buck savings per box.At 10 boxes thats 80 bucks.Oh,I am jealous of the Garand


----------

